# Montane Cloud forest in Honduras



## Talonted90 (Aug 16, 2009)

I spent the summer in Cusuco National Park in Honduras.  Much of the habitat is classified as a montane cloud forest and as you can see from the photo most of the time we were immersed in the clouds-not the best conditions to keep lenses from fogging up. C&C welcome.


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 16, 2009)

I like it! Cloud forests are interesting (if damp).


----------

